# Ted Nasmith .... SINGS!!!!



## Eledhwen (Apr 21, 2007)

It's true. Ted Nasmith, whose artwork graces the Illustrated Silmarillion, has written and recorded songs based on Tolkien's work. 

I just listened to 'Tinúviel', which is a ballad.

To draw your own opinions, check the 'About Me' page on www.tednasmith.com (scroll to the bottom of the blurb for the WMA file links)


----------



## Eledhwen (May 14, 2007)

No comments?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 14, 2007)

I did try to listen once before but I got distracted by his paintings (yet again) and forgot what I came there for.

I'm listening to "Tinuviel" at the moment and I think it's pretty solid. However, I like "Carcharoth" the best, even though it's perhaps a bit too reminiscent of that 70s happy-go-lucky style.


----------

